# probleme mit route und mit gnupg

## theoderich

moin

1. kann mir einer sagen, so bei hochfahren des systems die route.conf erzeugt wird? bei mir wird die namlich falsch erzeugt, und ich muss jedesmal per hand eine neue default-route setzen, damit ich ins netz komme.

2. ich hab von meinem alten system (suse) den ordner .gnupg gesichert und jetzt in mein neues gentoo system kopiert. kann mir einer sagen, wie ich gpg klar mache, dass ich schon einen privaten schlüssel habe? immer wenn ich GPA aufmache, fragt er mich, ob ich einen neuen Schlüssel erstellen will.

Danke

----------

## g3kko

 *theoderich wrote:*   

> 1. kann mir einer sagen, so bei hochfahren des systems die route.conf erzeugt wird? bei mir wird die namlich falsch erzeugt, und ich muss jedesmal per hand eine neue default-route setzen, damit ich ins netz komme.

 

Bist du ganz sicher, daß du die Datei route.conf meinst? Du suchst bestimmt /etc/conf.d/net

 *theoderich wrote:*   

> 2. ich hab von meinem alten system (suse) den ordner .gnupg gesichert und jetzt in mein neues gentoo system kopiert. kann mir einer sagen, wie ich gpg klar mache, dass ich schon einen privaten schlüssel habe? immer wenn ich GPA aufmache, fragt er mich, ob ich einen neuen Schlüssel erstellen will.

 

Hast du die Verzeichnis- und Dateirechte richtig gesetzt?

----------

## theoderich

Du hast Recht! Die /etc/conf.d/net war es. Ich dachte, da könnte man nur die IP eintragen.

Wie müssen denn die Rechte richtig gesetzt sein?

bei mir siehts momentan so aus:

drwxr-xr-x     .gnupg

------------------------------

-rw-r--r--     pubring.gpg

-rw-------     secring.gpg

------------------------------

wie siehts das denn bei dir aus?

achso: so nebenbei: was für einen jabber-klient setzt du ein?

Danke schonmal

----------

## g3kko

 *theoderich wrote:*   

> drwxr-xr-x     .gnupg
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> -rw-r--r--     pubring.gpg
> ...

 

Das sieht gut aus. Und was ist mit Gruppe und User?

 *theoderich wrote:*   

> wie siehts das denn bei dir aus?

 

Ich habs im Moment nicht installiert.

 *theoderich wrote:*   

> achso: so nebenbei: was für einen jabber-klient setzt du ein?

 

Gnome: Gabber

Textmode: IMCom

KDE & Windoof: Psi

----------

## theoderich

also benutzer ist natürlich mein benutzer und gruppe ist meine gruppe (users)

das müsste eigentlich stimmen.

----------

## g3kko

Ok, ich wollte nur nochmal zur Sicherheit nachfragen. Leider fällt mir dann nichts mehr dazu ein. Letzter Versuch: Sind Schlüssel und GnuPG-Version zueinander kompatibel?

----------

## theoderich

ich glaub es nicht....

dass ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen bin.

Ja, du hast Recht! Habe gerade mal ein gpg --version gemacht. Jetzt habe gnupg 1.07 drauf. kann mich erinnern, dass ich den Schüssel mit gpg 1.06 erzeugt habe. Ich wusste auch garnicht, dass schon eine neue gpg-Version draussen ist. Gentoo hat einfach die neueste installiert  :Wink: )

Hmmm, das heißt dann, dass ich alte Schlüssel nicht mehr verwenden kann? Das wäre ja nicht so gut. Egal! Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens Bescheid.

Vielen Dank !

----------

